# FFF Entertainer's Salute to the Troops



## afoulk (Jan 27, 2010)

Updated picture of FFF Entertainer's Salute to the Troops (Trooper) at a week old.

ASPC/AMHR Bay Pinto Colt


----------



## Leeana (Jan 27, 2010)

Love him Arlene


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 27, 2010)

I love his name and he is just too cute, beautiful markings.

Lisa


----------



## Reble (Jan 28, 2010)

He is precious, cannot wait for my foals this year.


----------



## wingnut (Jan 28, 2010)

You know...I could use an adorable bay pinto. If you get tired of him...send him on up to Maryland


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 28, 2010)

Trooper is a good looking colt, Arlene.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 30, 2010)

He is really sharp Arlene, he would sure look good in my barn......if you get tired of looking at him, send him my way...


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww!! He is a handsome little dude!! Looks like he was chatting away as you took the pic


----------



## Minirock Miniatures (Feb 3, 2010)

WOW Arlene he is really nice,,,,,and is really unfolding to be a handsome young man,,,,,


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2010)

He's beautiful



:wub


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 3, 2010)

what an amazing colt - very striking! Will be fun watching him grow up ~


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 3, 2010)

Arlene, Tropper is one handsome colt. I am so glad you are doing your own web site and taking pictures. Love it. Take Care Frannie


----------



## picasso (Feb 7, 2010)

He is really cute, Arlene.


----------

